# Hints on any Arthur Hailey alike new authors?



## Theo (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi,

Since I truly like the way Arthur Hailey
wrote his books, having done his homework
prior to releasing any new subjects, I just 
wonder;

Are there any new authors like him today

Your help on this would be highly appreciated.

NB. I have read most of Arthur Hailey's books.

Best regards,

Theodore Corint


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

I used to love his books too. I also read Henry Denker and Harold Robbins.

Newer authors? Robin Cook, maybe? Michael Crichton? Peter James (try Host) or even some of Jodi Picoult's books. It's that level of detail isn't it? The nitty-gritty of somebody else's life that you never knew that's utterly fascinating.


----------



## Theo (Oct 10, 2013)

THANKS a lot DebBennet,

I will start checking those out gradually....

//Theo


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

James Michener is someone to consider.  Although sometimes he goes a bit too far into detail.   But I do love his books.

Betsy


----------



## Theo (Oct 10, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> James Michener is someone to consider. Although sometimes he goes a bit too far into detail.  But I do love his books.
> 
> Betsy


THANKS a lot Betsy,

I will start to check out James Michener then....

Theo


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A lot of Michener's backlist has recently been released on Kindle. Which is a good thing, as they are LONG books. 

I really enjoyed The Source and Hawaii


----------

